# Hi from Australia



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi All
Just to introduce myself...
I have 2 cockatiels...
1 is about 3months old - normal gray & a two week old orphan that Im hand feeding - a whiteface cinnamon pied.
I hand raised 2 love birds last year...they are 2 happy little girls who have just recently had their first birthday..
Anyway.. slightly off the track.. back to the baby that Im handfeeding .. It was attacked by its parents (probably dad)  and rescued by the breeder. The baby is ok luckily. The breeder told me that the baby was 2 weeks old a couple of days ago, but it still does not have any pin feathers and its eyes are only just opening today .. My guess is that it is actually only about 11 days old now.. Any thoughts??!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Welcome...

Hi...Here is a link that shows babies at different ages:
http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg116/justcockatiels/Watch Me Grow/

Quite possibly your baby could be stunted. Scroll down the page about 1/2 way and it shows some problems with babies and a pix of a stunted chick:
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other birds/?start=all

You can click on any of the pix's for a larger veiw.

Susanne


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

mmmm... yes it could be stunted!!.. It is only 24 grams... But it is so strong, it has a great feeding response and the crop empties overnight.. (all good signs to me) Fingers crossed it will be fine..


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...take care NOT to overfed. Since it is 24 grames feed 10% of body weight at every feeding. Allow to FULLY empty between *each* feeding. You can add a pinch of garlic *powder* to every other feeding and it will give a boost to the immune system.


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

It takes about 4ml at each feed.. once it has had enough it will crawl under my hand (as a baby would crawl back under the parents wing)... it is soooo cute. Are you suggesting I feed less than it is asking for??? 
Thanks for your help.. I appreciate it


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...because if it is stunted there can be risk of overstretching the crop and possibly slow crop.

Ah...I bet that is cute  I used to put a feather duster in with the chicks to snuggle into.


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Its a bit more than a week later now ... so a quick update!!! .. baby is doing great...  It is clearly stunted and a slow grower but has its pin feathers and is just the happiest little baby...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...thanks for the update. I am so glad the little one is doing good. You'll have to post a pix.

Susanne


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Susanne thanks for taking the time to reply to my posts..  ... Here is a pic of my cutie


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What a cutie. As to stunting, that is not too bad. Lets say it is a 'petite' baby. It looks like it is going to be a real pretty whiteface pied or whiteface pearl pied. By the time it is a year old you will never be able to tell it was such a petite little cutie


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

srtiels said:


> It looks like it is going to be a real pretty whiteface pied or whiteface pearl pied.


Hi ... thanks!!! 
The breeder told me it will be a "whiteface cinnamon pied" but the pin feathers look grey to me... I know it is a really blurry pic but what do you think??? Would a cinnamon have such dark pin feathers???


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you have a more recent pix and clearer? No, a cinnamon should not be that dark. What were the parents again?


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

The feathers are coming out now... "what a difference a day makes"  The feathers are definately cinnamon... just gorgeous. I also spoke to the breeeder again and she assures me the parents are both ' whiteface cinnamon pearl pied' ??? im still trying to get my head around the genetics .. Im almost there


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You'll have to post a pix. Some cinnamon pearl pieds can be so dark the brown looks like dark chocolate. I bet it will be a very beautiful baby


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Gosh.... how hard is it to take a pic of these little things.. especially indoors at night.!!!??? 
Hopefully you will be able to see the feathers low down on the back near the tail that are the first to come out and they are definately cinnamon...
I will try to take a better pic in the light in a few more days when there is more than just pin feathers... and a couple of small feathers 
I know there is a lot of info about mutations on this site... but can you easily describe pearl pied.. I thought I understood pearl.. and I thought I understood pied.. but now its together??? im not so sure!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...you can just see the cinnamon...it looks like a nice cocoa color.

It is definitely pied. When pearl pied the darker feathers on the back would be two toned....kinda like in the pox...you can see the pearling.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i remember one stunted chick i had once it got to 5 weeks old it just took off (growth wise that is) but that is a very cute chick there


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Time for another update.. 
... I still cant take a photo that is not blurred... :wacko:

However!! my little 'ragga-muffin' is doing great.. not happy to be woken up for picture time.. but hopefully will forgive me when I feed it.. 

It is still way behind.. and stunted - according to the breeder it will be five weeks old tomorrow... (18th July).. but really!! as long as it is still growing and healthy.. 'all is good'


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a gorgeous chick, the cinnamon on cockatiels is so much more vibrant and noticeable then budgies (I breed budgies and am soon getting onto 'tiels)
It is so cute! The colour of the cinnamon is such a nice colour, a WF Cinnamon Pearl Pied! I wish I could have a bird like that! I suppose I am lucky...A WF pearl, A normal pearl, a cinnamon and a normal :blush: Still! Congrats on the cutie bub!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, you have such a beautiful bub there, you're so lucky!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...what a pretty WF cinnamon pied. Don't worry that it is little or stunted looking now. Think of it as a 'late bloomer' and hopefully will catch up in size as it gets older.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie  Mabey try taking a photo further away and then cropping a bit closer later and see if that helps


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip  At least you were nice about it.. you could have suggested I give up taking photos... hehe


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Time for another update.... baby is still doing well.... 
He/she also has a name.. 'Sammy'


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow...the baby has grown alot since your last posting. It is going to be a beauty...and I love that shade of cinnamon.


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Susanne  Maybe the pic is a bit darker than the cinnamon is in real life...


----------

